# High Prolactin Levels - Advice please



## chubbs (May 24, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site & would appreciate any advice about having high prolactin levels & chances of conceiving.

I am 36 years old & have been ttc for a year. My periods stopped for about 3 months, which was when I had some blood tests and was found to have a high prolactin level. My periods have since returned but my doctor is referring me & my partner to a fertility clinic anyway. 

I would love some advice about what to expect and any success stories out there. Are there any weight restrictions as I am fairly large although am now doing my best to lose weight.

I am so scared that I may not be able to have children & have left it too late. 

Lots & lots of luck to you all out there, it's brilliant to find a website with so much support & warmth,

Chubbs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the site.
Prolactin can play a part in your conceiving and should be addressed before starting any treatment. Has your GP put you on bromacriptine to reduce your levels or is he waiting for clinic to do this?

Sarah


----------



## chubbs (May 24, 2004)

Hi Sarah
Many thanks for your reply. My GP has not put me on any medication for my Prolactin levels, I understand he is waiting for clinic to advise me.
Is being put on Bromacriptine normal practise? Part of my frustration is from not having any info.
Thanks for your help.


----------

